

Show HN: A real-time, semantic Q&A Facebook app I built at TC Disrupt Hackathon - EGreg
http://apps.facebook.com/my-question/

======
EGreg
By the way, when I say "real-time", I mean:

1) you can invite friends who are online via chat, and they can see what you
wrote in real-time

2) you can see the answers arrive in real-time

This is before I knew about Quora ... I thought it was pretty ambitious to do
in 14 hours :)

------
EGreg
I used this app later to build an app for a local advertising firm. If you are
wondering why so many questions start with "Can you recommend a good" ... then
that's why. They use the same database.

<http://apps.facebook.com/ylrecommend/>

It's got a few cooler features like pulling possible answers from YQL as you
type them.

But really, the questions can get much more interesting!

